# Establishing Pecking Order



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Today I added a Altolamprologus compressiceps and a dragon blood cichlid to my all male 125 gallon setup (Mostly peacocks and Haps, a few male victorians as well. About 25 cichlids). Everything was peaceful and great before, however now my Otter Point Peacock and Blue Neon Peacock have become very aggressive to all the fish in my tank, even the clown loaches and synodontis catfish. These are the only two fish in the tank that are over 6 inches, and are the two biggest in the tank. These seemed to be two of the most peaceful fish in the tank before too.

The Otter Point is hovering near the compressiceps when not chasing other fish around with his fin raised. The Blue Neon submits to the otter point, but chases everything else around now.

Do you think they are establishing a pecking order, and that this behavior will subside? Will I need to get rid of the new fish, or get rid of the two old fish who are now the aggressors?

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like things are back to normal, with the compressiceps at the bottom of the pecking order and in hiding for now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried a mix with altolamp and peacocks/haps and ended up taking out the altolamp since he was unhappy as it appears yours is.

It can take a year or more to establish a stable pecking order, especially if not all your fish are mature when added.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I really hope it works. I will give it at least a few weeks. The Species Article on this website says "When introducing an "Altolamp" to your aquarium, don't be alarmed if it hides for several weeks before it becomes comfortable with its surroundings."

Hopefully this is the case with mine!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I had the same issue last night re-arranging some fish. I moved back over a 5" super red empress and my little white blaze chrysonotus was chasing much larger fish and siding up to the empress even though the empress is much larger. Seems a bit better today. Need to get my larger tank set up so this issue will be less of a concern. I would just give them time to settle back down.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I tried a mix with altolamp and peacocks/haps and ended up taking out the altolamp since he was unhappy as it appears yours is.
> 
> It can take a year or more to establish a stable pecking order, especially if not all your fish are mature when added.


I had the same issue with the same fish. My large sunshine peacock went ballistic because my Alto wouldn't recognize is warning displays. Just totally ignored him so the sunshine took it out on my other fish. Had to remove the Alto.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The article is referring to his behavior in a new Tang community tank. But see what happens, maybe you will have the exception. Mine did not hide in the Malawi tank...he just hovered in one place. Like he did not want to move about the cabin.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

So the Atolamp isn't eating. I feed my fish NLS 1mm pellets and Omega one super color flakes. He will suck them into his mouth then spit them out. Any suggestions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Put him in the hospital tank and see if he eats again after a couple of days without treatment. They can be stubborn.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

So tonight he ate for the first time. Several NLS pellets. Phew!


----------

